# big traps big arms huge shoulders SMALL CHEST?



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay so ive noticed a huge problem the couple of months and ive been tweaking my chest work outs to try to fix it but still no results ... pretty much im 180 and everything on me is either average or big besides my chest...... everyone i talk to at the gym comments on my traps and big shoulders compared to my chest....ANY IDEAS on how to fix this


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 28, 2011)

How many days a week do you do chest?

What's your routine like?

How can you expect people to help you "fix this" if they have no idea what you are currently doing?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 28, 2011)

its obvious then, your lifting the weight with your delts and arms not your chest.
a rough guide is to do chest 2x per week
pre exhaust with flyes to allow you to mentally connect to your chest and then drop your weight on presses and try and focus on just squeezing the chest throughout and squeezing hard at peak contraction.

I used to be in the same boat but have brought my chest up a long way


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep you all nailed on  the head im only hitting it once a week but heres  a rough idea on a chest day for me
Bench 
205*10
225*10
235*6
245*6
Seated Flys
12*130
12*140
12*160
Incline bench Bar bell or dumbell 
10*---
10*---
10*---
standing cable flys
12*---
12*---
10*---
10 with a drop set of 8

then my tricep work outs


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 28, 2011)

you got this big by running a cycle right?
the traps/shoulder/arms have the most androgen receptors in the body so they respond the best
im guessing this is why youve got thir problem
have you tried strictly dumbells for chest? maybe itll force you to use more chest less shoulder/tri


maybe also try hitting your tri's first to exhaust them and therfore use them less during chest routine


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

My traps get monsterous on cycle your right but It may be my grip I always use a really wide grip while on the bar bells but on the dumbbells I come in really tight to my chest .... i think im going to retire on the barbells and do it maybe once a month and just stick with the dumbells ....repping everyone thanks


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 28, 2011)

np bud were here to help!
i pretty much stick to medium grip, too wide and too close hurt my shoulders


----------



## GrappleStrong (Jun 28, 2011)

ya i have the same problem I would also suggest starting with an incline Press before benching barbells arent bad.. But bring the grip to a medium wider grip incorparates more shoulder. I have this exact same problem to a T. I was a wrestler as well so it didnt help. Inclines def help bring my laggin chest a lot as well as bringing in the grip I used to go Wide as well.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 29, 2011)

damn broo i was a wrestler as well ahah


----------



## jackedntan (Jun 29, 2011)

Do u do anything like dropsets, negatives, or partials? I usually do these on the last sets of my chest exercises.


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2011)

Op, how many inches does your chest measure?


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you made the right comment yourself bro. Hit the barbell once a month to shock the muscles and stick with dumbells the rest of the time. This allows all the stabilizer muscles to grow and work which will add some size pretty quickly.

Also maybe lower the weight on your flies and get that stretch in the center of your chest that hurts so badly it feels like the muscles are ripping apart!!

Also, what do you do for traps? I'm in the opposite position as you. Traps are lagging behind the rest of my upper body.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 30, 2011)

Let's see a picture.


----------



## GMO (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem. Due to the strength of my shoulders and arms, they would often take over for my chest muscles when doing flat or incline presses. One thing that worked well for me was to start my chest day with heavy decline presses, as these put the most emphasis on your chest muscles. You may also have to humble yourself and lower the weight you are lifting on other movements and focus on contracting the chest while not allowing your shoulders to bear the burden. Using dumbells rather than a barbell works well also, as you can angle them to put more stress on your chest muscles and less on your shoulders. After sometime doing this, my chest became more proportionate with the rest of my physique.

Also, I would stick to decline, flat, incline presses, weighted dips and other mass builders.  You have two flys in your routine, and while these are great for bringing out separation and striations, they are not mass builders.


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Let's see a picture.


 

He cant. He left his camera at an e-lift convention. But...He's gonna buy a new one and post pics soon.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 30, 2011)

*pics of chest problem*

the first one towards the left shows the situation the best i have traps and shoulders but zero chest


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 30, 2011)

here


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 30, 2011)

OP, it looks to me like your chest has good genetic shape, but you need more upper chest for that look you are seeking. I like what GMO said, he is absolutely correct. More pressing compound moves, drop the flyes except as maybe a pre-exhaust.

Try this maybe if you like,

*Pec Deck (pre-exhaust) 3-4 sets x12-15 reps (I do em like this, sit with shoulders against the back pad, ass at the front of the seat. Makes it like an incline fly and really stresses the pec. Slow, steady reps, hold the contraction)
*Incline bench (Smith for me) 3-4 sets x8-12 reps
*Flat dumbbell bench 3-4 sets x10-12 reps
*Decline barbell bench 3-4 sets x8-10 reps (switch order of these, incline one week first, flat first the next, etc)


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome ill give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 30, 2011)

guthixfed said:


> Awesome ill give it a go tomorrow


 
Start with 2 sets of each, it's a bit of volume if you are not used to it. And this may be blasphmy, but I never shy away from machines. Free weights are best for building quality muscle, but when you get tired and sloppy, machines are your friend. I use the smith machine a lot, Hammer Strength is king and many others are really great.


----------



## GMO (Jul 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> And this may be blasphmy, but I never shy away from machines. Free weights are best for building quality muscle, but when you get tired and sloppy, machines are your friend. I use the smith machine a lot, Hammer Strength is king and many others are really great.


 
That's not blasphemy my friend...you are right on the money.  When my stabilizers are shot after heavy free weight movements, hammer strength and smith machines allow me to continue training hard, but with proper form.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

genetics man


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

everyone is different


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

genetics determine everything


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

train chest more


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

maybee up it to 2ce a week on chest


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

what is your routine like now?


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

hit it hard


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

Bigdtrain, you are a prick of the highest order.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Bigdtrain, you are a prick of the highest order.



He's just posting multiple times so that it looks like he's a regular member.  That way nobody questions him when he posts comments about how good Biogen is, and how he gained 10lbs off their cypionate in 2 weeks. 

BigDoucheTrain is a COCKSUCKINGMOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> That's not blasphemy my friend...you are right on the money. When my stabilizers are shot after heavy free weight movements, hammer strength and smith machines allow me to continue training hard, but with proper form.


 
Man, I love Hammer Strength equipment, it's my favorite. My family fitness has none, but the Gold's I train at does and I go there 3-4 times a month. I'd train there all the time, but it gets too crowded. At the family fitness, most of the old folks just let me train, no talking to me or anything. Plus they like me cause I rack all the weights and put the 25's on the leg press for them.


----------



## jimm (Jul 1, 2011)

my chest and back and shoulders are growing like fuck! i just with my arms would keep up man its driving me nuts! they dont do the rest of me justice guess its genetics... piss me rite off..ill get them MASSIVE tho even if it kills me!  i might start training my bis and tris together switch things up a bit...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 1, 2011)

jimm said:


> my chest and back and shoulders are growing like fuck! i just with my arms would keep up man its driving me nuts! they dont do the rest of me justice guess its genetics... piss me rite off..ill get them MASSIVE tho even if it kills me!  i might start training my bis and tris together switch things up a bit...



Try not training them at all, may be that they are getting hit so hard with chest and shoulders and back and are not recovering. Many weeks I actually skip biceps and triceps completely.


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 1, 2011)

OKAY i get the point train more


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 1, 2011)

I get it train twice a week and my genetics are fucked !!!!


----------



## jimm (Jul 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Try not training them at all, may be that they are getting hit so hard with chest and shoulders and back and are not recovering. Many weeks I actually skip biceps and triceps completely.


 

Makes sense as they are used in the compound movements! ill give it a go for a few weeks see how it goes.. i was doing a back bis, chest tris, push pull kinda routine for a while but past cuple of weeks iv gone back to 1 body part a day and im growing more with it i like hitting my tris tho after a chest session i always get that soreness the next day in my tris its just my bis i can never seem to get that same soreness the next day in them! im gonna do what you said and just not train my bis atall for a week or 2, maybe i have been over training them.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 1, 2011)

jimm said:


> Makes sense as they are used in the compound movements! ill give it a go for a few weeks see how it goes.. i was doing a back bis, chest tris, push pull kinda routine for a while but past cuple of weeks iv gone back to 1 body part a day and im growing more with it i like hitting my tris tho after a chest session i always get that soreness the next day in my tris its just my bis i can never seem to get that same soreness the next day in them! im gonna do what you said and just not train my bis atall for a week or 2, maybe i have been over training them.



In all my time training I have never had my biceps get sore, ever. My triceps at times will ache for days, my biceps get nothing. They have a good peak and roundness/fullness to them but they are never sore. So I don't think that's a good indicator of effective training.

Another thing to try is this, on triceps or biceps day, do one exercise for 3 sets and call it a day. Many times I've had my bicep training all planned, I get through 2-3 sets of say barbell curls and I'm done. At that point I just say screw it and stop. They've been pounded enough, let em rest.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

thats actually not it at all guys. i apologize, that shit wont happen again. i needed some posts so i did that
apologize for the confusion


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> He's just posting multiple times so that it looks like he's a regular member. That way nobody questions him when he posts comments about how good Biogen is, and how he gained 10lbs off their cypionate in 2 weeks.
> 
> BigDoucheTrain is a COCKSUCKINGMOTHERFUCKER!!!


 

not here to source check or advertise for companies. you sit there and write slander to me when you dont know me. i am just here to get info and peoples opinions thats all


----------



## jimm (Jul 2, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *In all my time training I have never had my biceps get sore, ever.* My triceps at times will ache for days, my biceps get nothing. They have a good peak and roundness/fullness to them but they are never sore. So I don't think that's a good indicator of effective training.
> 
> Another thing to try is this, on triceps or biceps day, do one exercise for 3 sets and call it a day. Many times I've had my bicep training all planned, I get through 2-3 sets of say barbell curls and I'm done. At that point I just say screw it and stop. They've been pounded enough, let em rest.


 

Interesting, i thought it was just me i mean sometimes they can feel sort of pumped the next day but its not like a soreness hard to explain but yeah i think ill give that a go.. gonna go heavy on the days i train them and just do 3 sets! try it out for a few weeks see what that does for me.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe you can't grow big chest? I can't grow big arms.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Maybe you can't grow big chest? I can't grow big arms.



No such thing as "can't". Its more about what may take longer or what you are genetically predisposed to respond to. I have amazing bicep peaks, but short insertions, and mediocre triceps. I beat the mutherfuck out of both muscle groups, for 30 yrs mind you, and still kinda mediocre tris, but they are getting there. Same w/ legs. I respond great in upper body / back / shoulders (chest is mediocre while we're talking about it), but really, its only been in the last 2-3 years I've felt my legs were anywhere on par w/ my upper body. (Also keeping in mind I started competing in 2000.)

Also as I think about my weaker muscle groups - I work harder to visualize particular muscles engaging on chest, quads & tris.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 2, 2011)

sassy69 Have you heard of genetics?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> sassy69 Have you heard of genetics?



There's what you're born with, and there's what you do with it.

There's a tiny percentage of people who have the perfect combination of genetics, work ethic/time spent, ability to do it like a business who make it to a pro card or whatever is the top of the top of your choice sport. But I can spend a year of my life pointing you to examples of people w/ mediocre to shit genetics who have accomplished physiques that make most people green w/ envy.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 2, 2011)

sassy69 go ahead and give some examples.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2011)

I've got a similar issue with my forearms. They've always been lagging and they tend to cramp up easy on compound movements because of it. I know for my forearms they are genetically my worst bodypart, and just don't recover well so it's usually overtraining for them. This may be the case for your chest.

If not, try pre-exausting. Do a set of flies then go right into widegrip bench or something like that. Should hit your chest a bit more than anywhere else


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 3, 2011)

Genetics can only be played so much. We all have the genetics to grow proportionately with proper training and diet. The body loves symmetry so it will definately grow in proportion to the rest of your body. I personally like to train legs 2x's weekly to get a really good GH release. Seems to work for me. Some old ass bodybuilder told me that your body will your legs in growth. I have trained with a bench only competitor and he plateued on his bench. Myself and some other friends encouraged him to train legs hard and his bench did go up significantly!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> sassy69 go ahead and give some examples.



Two friends off the top of my head:

FitSuzanne

Bodybuilders.com - Amateur Fitness Competitor Of The Week: Amanda Victoria! Pics, info and more!

And a guy who continues to amaze - my current coach, Shelby Starnes - has placed in top 5 or won his weight class in 3 different classes at the national level.
http://www.shelbystarnes.com/bio.html
If you talk to him, he'll tell you he started life as "the fat kid".

And while we're at it, how about the old folks who are still making changes to their physiques? This lady STARTED BB at 72, she's now 86.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9baGr99bvA&feature=related


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 3, 2011)

^ she is right, it's just a matter of finding the right combo to make it all come together. Genetics are shape, insertion and attachment points. All muscles can grow with adequate training, rest and most importantly nutrition/supplementation...


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel like this is something a little dbol cant help ahaha nahhh jk im hitting chest on tuesday ill make a log of what i do for you all to grade


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 3, 2011)

make sure you are actually feeling your chest work. Everything might look good on paper but if you're not feeling it than it is useless.


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 3, 2011)

you got it brother


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> make sure you are actually feeling your chest work. Everything might look good on paper but if you're not feeling it than it is useless.



Visualization baby!


----------

